# 4 months old Vizsla puppy always crying for attention



## TikkenTheVizsla (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi all vizsla-friends! 

I'm a Norwegian vizsla-owner with a lovely vizslagirl. 
But she can be quite annoying too; she is always crying for attention. She has been doing this ever since we got her (2 months ago) and she still does it when she's bored. we never give her attention when she cries for it but wait until she's quiet. We were hoping this would stop when she grew older but it only seems to get worse. 
Anyone else with the same problem? Will she be like this forever?


----------



## TikkenTheVizsla (Sep 28, 2016)

**


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

They can be pretty needy at that age, but yes it will eventually stop/lessen. Ignoring it is the typical advice for stopping this behavior, right, because giving her attention rewards the unwanted behavior. At the same time don't be afraid to give her reassurance some of the time when she's whining. Maybe not immediately, and maybe tell to her lie down or something first so that you're teaching her a better way to act. She is still young and does need extra attention.


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

My V was like that at 4 months, too. I also ignored the behavior and as soon as she would stop whining, I'd praise her and give her a treat. Sometimes I'd wait just beyond her line of sight so I could catch that brief moment that she'd stop whining. If I was late and she started again, then I'd missed my window for reinforcing calm behavior. 

This behavior got a lot better around 6 months. Now, as long as she gets her exercise, she's super easy. In the morning, she gets a walk, usually 45 mins - 1 hour, but sometimes less if she's tired (forget running, I tried that and she won't do it - I have a surprisingly low-energy V), and she sleeps all day after that. Sometimes she won't even go potty from 8 am til almost 4 pm (even though she could go out - she just wants to lounge around on the couch).


----------

